# Question for casters



## KenB259 (May 17, 2021)

Just a simple question. Ballpark figure how many blanks can you get from a gallon of of resin?


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 17, 2021)

A single tube blank would take about .75 to 1 ounce of resin. Depending on the type of resin it’s sold by weight or by volume. I figure 28grams per ounce. I’ve never figured how many blanks per container because my waste still fluctuates and I have failures with the blanks themselves. When I get low on resin I order more. I hope that helps.


----------



## peter1958 (May 17, 2021)

that depends on the size of the blanks.
some make them 1 x 1 x 6 inches others 3/4 x 3/4 x 5 1/2
that would be 38 blanks or 72 blanks. Pure calculation.


----------



## magpens (May 17, 2021)

I am going to follow along .... I am interested in doing such calculations.

Looking it up, I see that there are 128 ounces in a gallon ... I assume that is a statement about the volumetric ounce .
I see also that 1 gallon is about 230 cubic inches. . So an ounce would be close to 1.80 cubic inches.
Taking a "standard blank" to have dimensions of 3/4" x 3/4" x 5.5" ( 3.1 cubic inches volume of resin ),
that would mean  230/3.1 = 74 blanks per gallon. . That's close to what Peter stated above. . Correct me if I have made a mistake.

I think that is the "ballpark" number that Ken is wanting to know. . ( Thanks to Peter's input also ).


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 17, 2021)

About $1.33 per blank 3/4/ X 3/4 X  5 1/2


----------



## KenB259 (May 17, 2021)

magpens said:


> I am going to follow along .... I am interested in doing such calculations.
> 
> Looking it up, I see that there are 128 ounces in a gallon ... I assume that is a statement about the volumetric ounce .
> I see also that 1 gallon is about 230 cubic inches. . So an ounce would be close to 1.80 cubic inches.
> ...


Kind of toying with the idea, I’m leaning towards not doing my own casting though. What little acrylic I use, probably wouldn’t be cost effective.


----------



## mark james (May 17, 2021)

KenB259 said:


> Kind of toying with the idea, I’m leaning towards not doing my own casting though. What little acrylic I use, probably wouldn’t be cost effective.


Ken, I did Alumilite Casting many, many years ago...  (Stamps and foil steampunk stuff),  It was fun.  It also was way too much funds up front unless I wanted to begin selling 50-100/month.  That was not gonna happen!

I greatly admire those who do casting.  And I will freely purchase their blanks when I want them.  They deserve the profit margin they earn.


----------



## KenB259 (May 17, 2021)

mark james said:


> Ken, I did Alumilite Casting many, many years ago...  (Stamps and foil steampunk stuff),  It was fun.  It also was way too much funds up front unless I wanted to begin selling 50-100/month.  That was not gonna happen!
> 
> I greatly admire those who do casting.  And I will freely purchase their blanks when I want them.  They deserve the profit margin they earn.


Appreciate your experience Mark. What you said is pretty much what my speculations/intuition was telling me. My heart is in the segmenting aspect, so I’ll just stay true to that. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brian G (May 17, 2021)

I'm not a high volume caster who doesn't sell them commercially, and just a guy who does it for fun and keeps good notes.

My last "run" with 16 lbs (about 2 gallons) of Alumilite clear slow yielded 151 total blanks of which 126 were 3/4 x 5.25 cylinders, 21 were 3/4 x 3/4 x 5.25 cut from blocks, and 4 were 7/8 x 7/8 x 5.25. 

The math above x 2 is pretty close to what I achieved.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 17, 2021)

Ken what are you thinking about doing? If I can I’d be happy to help out if you want to pursue a blank but not wanting to cast.


----------



## Weldon0405 (May 17, 2021)

I’m still working on reducing my waste, but I generally pour 104 grams each of A and B per two 8.5” kitless rods. The PVCi cast them in is supposed to be 3/4”, but the blanks come out as 13/16”. If my pours are consistent, that would put me at 34 per 8 pounds of Alumilite Clear Slow.


----------



## KenB259 (May 18, 2021)

Kenny Durrant said:


> A single tube blank would take about .75 to 1 ounce of resin. Depending on the type of resin it’s sold by weight or by volume. I figure 28grams per ounce. I’ve never figured how many blanks per container because my waste still fluctuates and I have failures with the blanks themselves. When I get low on resin I order more. I hope that helps.


Sent you a pm


----------

